

Offer HN: I'll critique your website and suggest ways to make it awesome - pseudometa

Hi everyone, I’ve been UX designer for 10+ years and have launched a service called Office Hours to provide advice for improving the design of websites for a reasonable flat-fee.  Wether you are looking to add some polish to your site or due for an overhaul, I’d be happy to give you some tips and point you in the right direction.<p>I&#x27;d like to build out my public facing portfolio, and this offer will allow me to do this.<p>To receive a free webpage review, simply choose the &quot;Public&quot; option when submitting your website and $50 (the cost of a single page review) will be deducted from the final price. I&#x27;ll complete the free review in 10 days or less.  You can submit your webpage here: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.dustinkirk.com&#x2F;officehours&#x2F;<p>This offer will be good for 48 hours or until the queue is completely full.<p>Thank You,
-d- Dustin Kirk
======
jtfairbank
Our marketing site is launching next week, any possibility to get a review for
that?

~~~
pseudometa
Yeah, go ahead and submit it.

------
andymoe
I dig this. I'll give it a go... where are you located anyway?

~~~
pseudometa
I'm located in San Diego, CA

